# Catchiest fugue themes?



## level82rat (Jun 20, 2019)

Bach - Wedge fugue BWV 548
Bach - Great Gm BWV 542
Shostakovich- Am fugue, Op 87 no 2
Mozart - Fugue for two pianos, K. 426


----------



## chu42 (Aug 14, 2018)




----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

La Folia, of course and the "Madre, non mi far monaca", an italian traditional tune, which was used by many composers in both secular and sacred musical works, or intabulated, transcripted for all kinds of musical instrument.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

Easy...the fugue from Schwanda, the Bagpiper. (Fugue begins at 2:14)


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

mbhaub said:


> Easy...the fugue from Schwanda, the Bagpiper.


Oooh, I always found that to be a good one


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

A a a xx ax,m


----------



## ORigel (May 7, 2020)

There are so many fugues on the same theme in The Art of Fugue that you'd _better_ know it by now!


----------



## Botschaft (Aug 4, 2017)




----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)




----------



## RICK RIEKERT (Oct 9, 2017)

Bernstein's loose "Cool" fugue.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Bach "Little" g minor.
Bloch: finale of Concerto Grosso no. 1
Beethoven: Rasumovsky Quartet No. 3
Britten: end of Young Person's Guide


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)




----------



## consuono (Mar 27, 2020)

Fugue 20 in A minor from WTC II. Also Fugue 1 in C, Fugue 11 in F...


----------

